# Near disaster



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sunday was a long day for me. We had our new cedar fence installed and figured it was time to get the stain on it before our week long trip. So we set about it with low winds when low and behold we found specks of stain on the camper front!









So we hooked up and started to move the camper out to clean it off and then finish the fence. :







: As I'm pulling out my wife is screaming that I'm to close to the gas meter







and no matter what did I was within about 2" of it. After 20 minutes or so I was finally able to get the camper out without hitting anything.









We have a 10'6" opening for our 8'6" camper so I know its tight, but that wasn't a fun experience at all. I am now seriously thinking about a power dolly to make it easier and less stressful on my marriage.

The odd thing was the camper just kept turning to towards the gas meter, I just couldn't get it to straighten out even though I was straight. I know its all angles, but dang that was frustrating as well as nerve-wracking.

Anyone ever used a power dolly? I wonder if I could put a hitch on a riding mower and do it, or would I kill the mower? Any thoughts?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just basing this on my garden tractor, but I think the ball would be too low to move the trailer. Also, the tongue wgt may be too much depending on the tractor model and manufacture. I don't know if I would try it with a home depot special, but maybe with one of the heavier Deere's or Cub Cadets it would be feasible.

Glad you didn't hit the gas line. The utility companies get real upset when they have to fix other's mistakes, and they spend alot of your money fixing it. Just ask anyone who has "accidently" dug up a gas line because they didn't "call before you dig".

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Tim.

I may still argue with the builder since they put the gas meter on that side of the house and put all the other utilities on the other side of the house where they belong. Even the developer said it was wrong. I meet with the builder in a few weeks so we'll see if they are willing to correct it, I won't be holding my breath though as I really doubt they would want to dig up the yard to lay gas line again.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
My dealer moves trailers around with a riding mower. I didn't pay much attention to the hitching though, but it can be done. Call some dealers and see what they got.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Y-guy, 
The neighbor next door to my father-in-law had the same problem with his meter. He hired a plumber and had the meter recessed into the wall of his garage, this gave him the clearance and saftey factor when backing in, I think it cost around 150.00 bucks to have it done. Does your gas meter sit against the garage wall and could you do the same thing?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirk it does, how do they read the meter though?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Y-Guy,
you can see the meter from the outside. They cut a hole in the wall large enough for the meter, reframed and drywalled the inside of the garage and used t-111 exterior plywood on the inside of the box. The plumber then used a seiries of elbows and moved the meter into the new cubby hole out of the way of the trailer. The meter Fits flush with the wall and is sealed against rain or gas leaks and the meter reader can still get to it. Hope this helps Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks again Kirk, I may check into that as an option.

I'm still checking into a mover, just because it would be nice if I could pull it into the space so the door was by the house. Oh well I'll work with what I have and make do, but there has be a better way to skin this cat!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I work for the Southern California Gas Company which has a policy that if a vehicle parks next to a gas meter, the meter is REQUIRED to have a guard post installed (at your expense). Since you don't have one presently







I'll need you to immediately report this hazardous situation to your natural gas provider. Let's see, you have 24 inches of clearance now so with the new post you'll probably have approximately 6 inches on each side. I'm sure this amount of room will be adequate for storage of your trailer







. and with each manuvering episode you'll cut the time it takes for you to squeeze it in







. In case you haven't figured it out, I'm kidding about you reporting yourself, but I'm sure you'd have been on the phone to them right after you read this







.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL please call them so I can find somebody to chew out for putting it on the wrong side of the house


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Y-Guy.

We spent the weekend in Bakersfield picking up our new 04 25RSS. Nothing like a five hour road trip home to get familiar with how she tows. The first hour was nerve racking and I'm sure my husband was wishing I would have taken a Zanex before climbing in the passenger seat.....heheheh.........but as we conquered the miles it became less stressfull. We are still married and the Outback is home safe and sound.

Trying to get it onto the cement pad that runs the length of the house was quite a task. When I saw the electrical power box on one side and the attractive moss rock on the other (within inches of her back end) I had to go in the house and let the boys complete the job. I couldn't stand to watch.

Funny I should be reading your post the same time my husband explained the same kind of set up he saw today. He got all excited about the idea. Like you, our doors face away from the house and he was thinking that the mower, with appropriate HP, could just drive the trailor up the pad.









Sounds like a GREAT idea to me. We will be checking it out too. Let us know how you do.

p.s.
We were still so excited about bringing home the trailer that we decided to order pizza and eat in the trailer again for a second night (first night we camped at the dealer.) Kids thought it was fun and so did we.









lisa


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh, and I forgot to mention the Equal-iz-er hitch and Prodigy brake controller we have now worked fantastic. Didn't feel a thing when the big trucks went by.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lisa congrats on the new camper. I've zipped up and down that stretch of I-5 many times while we lived in Stockton.

As for moving our camper, I think we're going to go with a Power Mover to get things in and out and reduce the stress. My hope is that I can pull the camper into the spot too which would be a huge plus.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

action Hi Kampit,
Were you on I-46 headed west out of bakersfield around 4-5 o-clock. We passed a outback and I mentioned it to the wife that it was the same model we have, Just curious. Kirk sunny

Guys have you checked out E-bay and looked at pallet jacks, I only mention it because that is how our dealer moves trailers around his lot.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirk most of the pallet jacks with power are pretty good size, even with a 3 car garage I think the power caster/mover will fit better. Did find one old power caster on ebay though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I took the plunge and bought a Power Mover. Didn't like parting with the cash, but should make putting the trailer away a lot less stressful. We're probably going to add a bit more concrete at some time so I can pull the trailer in to the space so the camper is accessible from the garage door. Glad my DW went back teaching - whew!

Guy at Powermover was very nice, told him what I needed he listened then offered to upgrade my unit for free to one that was a bit larger with 3 wheels. Unit should be here when we get back from our trip.


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> action Hi Kampit,
> Were you on I-46 headed west out of bakersfield around 4-5 o-clock. We passed a outback and I mentioned it to the wife that it was the same model we have, Just curious. Kirk sunny


Hi, we were in BF about that time driving around town near the RV Dealer (Stiers) but not sure if we were on I-46. Not familiar with the roads. We eventually came back to the dealer and set up camp for the night then drove back to Sac on Sunday.

We love the trailer. It is a beauty. Hope you like yours!

lisa


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Y-Guy, how much did you pay for your power mover? I checked out the website you posted. They are expensive. Which one did you get? We are still checking them out. We've decided it will be worth getting as will save us all the stress when trying to park it.

We take our first trip to Dillions Beach next week. We're so excited to bring our new TT. We are usually the ones in the tents envious of all the rv'ers. I think I'm going to enjoy turning on the heater with the remote control.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kamp,

I ended up with the AC6 at the AC4 price, about $950 (ouch) but we felt it was the best way to go in our situation. The guy from Powermovers upgraded me to the larger unit with out charging me, who am I to complain about that.


----------

